# Help with Bessacarr model and info before I buy



## m4mike

Hello, I just wondered if anyone can help me.I'm hopefully going to be buying a 2007 (56) Fiat Ducato 2.8 Diesel bessacarr motorhome very soon, I'm not sure of the model, but it looks like it says "Cameo" on the back. Price is - £14,400I wondered if anyone could tell me a bit about it, has 71,000 on the clock, wind out canopy, bike carrier, reversing camera, big fried and separate freezer, 4 birth, overhead cab, middle kitchen with L shape seating behind, end bathroom with separate shower, swivel toilet, and has Alde heating system, I do have some photos if that would help.many thanks, Mike


----------



## Mikemoss

Hi Mike, and welcome

First thought - that looks remarkably cheap for a 2007 model. Worryingly cheap to be honest, can you check that it's all genuine? Also, as far as I know the name Cameo was only applied to Bessacarr caravans, not motorhomes.


----------



## urbanracer

Looks too cheap to me, its got a lot of good accessories.
Is it the old or new shape a 56 plate could be either.
I did not know Swift fitted Alde wet heating systems that long ago.

Needs a bit more research.

Post the pictures you have it will help identify it better.


----------



## m4mike

Hi there and thanks for your reply.
Excuse my typing it should say big Fridge and not big fried!
Looking at the back of the motorhome, it does say Cameo.
It does have 71,00 miles which is quite high, but lots of work done including cam belt with receipts.
I have done all the usual checks, ie HPI and the online VOSA check, and everything seems ok.
It was on ebay and went for £14,650 but winning bidder was a time waster and as I was the next highest at £14,400 have been offered a second chance.
I can send some photos of it.
Thanks
Mike


----------



## EJB

Looks like a scam to me .....too low a price! 8O

See this one:-

2007 Bessacarr


----------



## aps1

Mike,

welcome to the hobby, 

I'll agree the van appears cheap, and not wanting to frighten you are you buying with your head or heart ?

a picture tells a 1000 words, so lets see the photos , also one word DAMP, others can tell best what to look for on your van,

Adrian


----------



## m4mike

Tanks everyone, I have spoken to the guy for over a hour, and he has owned it for nearly a year with 5 previous keepers, I think it's the old shape one, he has sent me extra photos of the Alde control panel, but they are to small when you download them from ebay.

But I certainly won't be parting with any money until I've seen it.
Even with 71,000 miles on the clock, is that still very cheap?
How do I attach photos?


----------



## tugboat

This one?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/4-Berth-M...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## m4mike

Yes that's the one, what do you reckon?


----------



## EJB

The mileage isn't too critical as long as a good service history is available.....it is a commercial vehicle after all.
Why is he selling so quickly....Why 6 owners in 6/7 years.
Up to 3/4 owners in a few years is reasonable. :wink:

Now seen the entry....could be an absolute bargain?????????


----------



## tugboat

I'm a complete noob at this MHing lark so I'll leave it to our more more experienced members to give specific advice.

However what I would say is, that I wouldn't buy a vehicle like this sight unseen. I like to have a good poke around in it's nether regions looking for hidden gremlins.

There are lots of potential problem areas with motorhomes that are ready to trap the innocent and unwary, e.g. wooden structures that can be affected by water from above or below. It really would be best if you can inspect before buying, perhaps accompanied by someone knowledgable on the subject.

Not saying this is a bad'un, just saying be careful.


----------



## m4mike

He's had it for nearly a year and selling everything including house etc to be live in wardens at a Caravan Club site in the new forrest, I don't know why it's had 5 owners before.
What sort of money should this be ?


----------



## EJB

£18 to 20K ish?


----------



## 1302

The ebay listing says it is in Manchester - is that still the case? If so I can go and have a look and weigh up the fellow if you like. It may save you a long drive for nothing.

Paul


----------



## Kaytutt

Hi

The bidding has ended so I cant see the model on that link but it sounds remarkably like our Swift Kon Tiki 655 Vogue which we bought in July

Ours is a 2006 model (55 plate) and had 17000 miles on the clock when we bought it. We paid just short of £26k for it from a dealer who put a new MOT on it, did a full service and gave us a year warranty. In September it went back to the dealer for some repairs including replacing a section of spongy floor in the bathroom, I dread to think what some of the repairs may have cost without the warranty.

When we were browsing for a MH we also looked at a similar model which was 5 years older with higher mileage, that was priced at £18k although probably would have been able to negotiate that down by £2-3k

The one you mentioned does sound remarkably cheap even with the high mileage


----------



## rosalan

If possible, let someone take a look at it for you before making the trip. If all is good, then you could be on to a winner. I cannot understand no reserve being put on it at around £18,000. 
As already mentioned, there has been a short history of floor problems, which could account for so many rapid sales. Damp is another problem but this would not be noticed by bidders.
I am wondering now how long between new buyers, if there were several in the last two years, they have discovered something and wanted shot of it.
On the other hand, the highest bid was yours, so that has to be the going market price.

Alan


----------



## drcotts

Hi M4Mike
The reason you probally had it offered to you was cos he had a mate bidding you up to get the maximum for it. If his mate wasnt doing that you would have got it cheaper. Its an old trick.

His mate didnt want to win the van but bid a bit too high so had to retract and so you then get offered it.

i wouldnt be tempted if i were you. Leave them to it theres plenty of good vans out there without taking risks and lots of peeps on here to help you.

Regards
Phill


----------



## gavinskii

I think it represents good value for age and mileage in consideration that it is the old model for that price.

On the basis that M4Mike isn't going to hand over any dosh before seeing it then I think he _may_ have bagged a bargain!

It is nice that 1302 has offered to have a preliminary look as he is local - so whats the risk?

Do bear in mind most main stealers will try to mark up a van by circa £3k to £5k - it is not that amazing for it to be a suspicious price. IMHO

Although why its had so many owners would make me want to have a good poke about to satisfy myself. But at that sort of price you have a few grand in hand (against fair value) to address any shortcomings discovered.

Caveat Emptor + good luck!


----------



## rugbyken

I think its value is shown by the older bessacar above with similar layout but a V plate(99) going for £13000 ,

I have a 2007 Bessie and would expect almost double what is being asked if I was in the market, though my mileage is lower would not be too worried about that aspect as the 2.8 is a good solid unit, 

6/7previous owners would be a slight concern but it's cheap enough that paying for a full check up on past history might eliminate a few fears, there was a motorhome dealer Tewkesbury way that had all thier vehs underwater 6/7 years ago ,


----------



## 1302

So, the OP comes here to ask advise about a potential purchase...

Gets loads of advice including an offer, from me, to view it in my own time for nothing. Then decides to not even come back an bother to thank anyone. I wish you luck :roll:


----------



## urbanracer

Back on ebay, no mention of time waster as usual..
Was the OP a bit extra salesman ship?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=121202766538


----------

